# no tower cobia advice?



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

i have a 20 ft cape horn with t-top, i was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on my best chances for cobia run, should i anchor up and chum or or troll and look i can only get about 9ft. in the air with no tower.thanks


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I know that Myles Colley and Gump got a lot of cobes in a Cape that size- I would not anchor up- just go out and look like everyone else. Get as elevated off the deck as you safely can.


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

If I were you would just cruise the beach and get as high off the water as possible (like mdrobe said). I have seen and caught many right off the front of a 19 ft key west and the front of a blazer bay which is MUCH lower than your Cape so my advice is get out there and start lookin.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I saw several smaller boats with one person on the bow looking and one driving slowly. Looked a little risky to me for a dip in the drink but at least one hooked up while we were there.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

There's one guy out there that has a step ladder on his bow. Not sure I'd risk it, but I guess ya gotta do what you gotta do?


----------



## Reelfly (Apr 17, 2010)

When I was a kid we would take turns standing on the console of a Mako 171. We never had a problem seeing fish.


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for the advice gentlemen! i'll give it a try


----------



## Mooseknucks (Jun 12, 2008)

I often put a 12 ft. ladder, a-frame in the rear across my bait well. the side of the ladder ties perfectly to the rear of the t-top which makes it very solid. For reference, I have a 19' cape horn.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Holy sh*t that's awesome. Tell me you attached a cup holder to that ladder somewhere. I'd hate for you to spill a beer.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Orangebeach28 said:


> Holy sh*t that's awesome. Tell me you attached a cup holder to that ladder somewhere. I'd hate for you to spill a beer.


+1

I totally agree with you...:thumbup:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Now thats just frickin cool!!!!!!


----------



## hungup (Apr 3, 2010)

wow never thought of that thanks, just waiting for them to move a little closer to orange beach, also could some one share some basic tips on direction of travel in morning versus evening and speed,wind effects and distyance offshore ?thanks


----------

